# Humane Rodent Killers



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Anybody know of any suppliers of humane rodent killing equipment?

Either professional or a kit to make one.

I now have a large breeding operation underway and am running out of cages! So in the freezer they must go!


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I hear that Rodent Reapers are quite good, they are avaiable from Kelly41


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

1 .cheap welding guage £15 like this one http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SINGLE-STAGE-T...QQcmdZViewItem
1.co2 bottle £45 (then £11 refils) from any welding suppliers 
1.20mm tube b&Q or welding suppliers 

1.tuperware tub big enough for adult rats 

connect it together have an exhaust tube that goes into a bottle of water that acts as a valve so the co2 pushes the air out and it cant return 
just drill two holes in the tub the same size or a little bit smaller than the tube and wedge it in then tape it to make it air tight .make sure you get a lid that clicks shut or the co2 will blow the lid off a normal one 

turn on gas for a few seconds turn off 
go sit down they go sleep go back turn on a few more seconds turn off leave them to die in peace 

thats it








The football is there to show you how big it is .i have two tubs that ones for babies the other is twice as large for adults .just get one big tub its easier


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

SteveL said:


> 1 .cheap welding guage £15 like this one http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SINGLE-STAGE-T...QQcmdZViewItem
> 1.co2 bottle £45 (then £11 refils) from any welding suppliers
> 1.20mm tube b&Q or welding suppliers
> 
> ...


 
should make this a sticky!! very good guide!! thats near enough exactly the same as mine!: victory:


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

kelly41 makes really good ones
Rodent heaven:


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

mine is pretty similar but i have had a trigger system made up to release the co2 i feel its a lot more accurate than having to turn a valve on and off all the time


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Hmmm just realised its for snakes food - never mind then ! lol


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Anybody know of any suppliers of humane rodent killing equipment?
> 
> Either professional or a kit to make one.
> 
> I now have a large breeding operation underway and am running out of cages! So in the freezer they must go!


Is the freezer humane? It once came up with my mate of how to humanely kill reptiles, and he said that some research suggests that the freezing is too slow, and instead of quick death, the liquid in the reptile freezes first (ie the eyes). I'm intriqued as to what it does to mammals.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

no its not humane he meens using co2 to kill them then to put them in the freezer : victory:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

crafty said:


> mine is pretty similar but i have had a trigger system made up to release the co2 i feel its a lot more accurate than having to turn a valve on and off all the time


this has two valves one you open and one you set airflow to 
no messing around after you get it set up ..


----------



## wo0thigh (Nov 15, 2007)

Ive been trying to get a hold of Kelly41 for a few months now for a reaper, but I dont think she has been on for a while


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i've msn'd her for you (kelly that is)

(personally i use a brick, but hey..)

- and no, not dropping it one them, knocking them against it

N


----------



## wo0thigh (Nov 15, 2007)

oooh thank you very much 

I have £20 burning a hole in my paypal account LOL!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i've got the bits for my one kicking about somewhere..

i used it once.. nearly killed myself and the ex..

(thinking about it, i should have tried harder with the ex really.. ah well...)

i know the tubs are there, but no idea where the tubes and bits are... Mmm if i find them i will stick them on one side..

N


----------



## wo0thigh (Nov 15, 2007)

That would be great 

I cant bring myself to use the brick method, mainly because I'm scared that I wont actually kill them and put them through unnecessary pain. I think if i was actually shown in person how to do it I would be OK


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Warning - if you don't like the idea of killing rodents for feed, you won't like this post!​ 
i know, i had someone show me also i have to say... when i first started doing them..

i started off using a cosh, holding them by the tail and swinging for them.. actually more often than not it was the back of the kitchen ladel, the end you hold, not the end you dip things with.

but i found there was an issue with accuracy.. if the animal moved at all you are just as likely to maim not kill.. so i stopped that method. if i am going to kill them, i want it done without any pissing about, so having to hit a mouse 6 times as the first 5 times all you have done is take out their ears and shoulders, is not right in my mind.

these days i hold them by the tail and knock them on a large brick, one swing and *boompf* job done.. 

i do normally do a "double" knock, just to make sure, though it can get messy if you get a bleeder.. as you tend to spray the wall on the second down swing. i have a bookcase i use as an "area" to contain, urmmm, spillages.. much to rorys dismay i must point out. he would rather use gas..

i have also been shown the neck pull, where you hold the body in one hand, the head in the other hand, and pull.. if you pull upwards and at a twist, you seperate the spinal column causing death.

biggest draw back with that one, is the having to hold the head/neck aspect of it.. puts ones fingers too close to the sharp end for my liking.... too soft and it only half cripples them, too hard and you lose the tails..

actually my pet hate to do is gerbils.. their tails are just pants for staying attached..

i'm to learn chickens next, though have just been told that it is no longer legal to wring their necks.. never mind, i can always fall back on using the wall mounted "dispatcher"

N

(yes i know, pleasent topics huh!)


----------



## wo0thigh (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice, thanks for that... I don't think my mum would appreciate mice brains all over the wall..... 

But yeah, I think neck breaking is probably the best, although I would imagine you have a higher chance of being bitten by a miffed off mouse


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, i don't mind the odd miffed mouse.. its the odd adult male rat that i am more worried about having attached to my fingers!

in case anyone is interested, this is a digimorph'd mouse skull










and body










there are more scans here, Digimorph - Mus musculus (House Mouse)

if you go into applet, slices, 3d models, or the 3d volume rendered movies, you can rotate the images, scan through them, look at different cross sections and so on, is a v good site tbh.

this is a rat skull in comparison
from: Common Rat Skull










and this is a rather funky image/scan of an adult rat skeleton..

taken from: German Cancer Research Center










this is a gerbil skull

(thanks to skullsunlimited.com)










and a hamster










(to compare, using their pics..)

this is the mouse










and this the rat..










i have one of these at home, and no, i got it from ebay.. and its a skunk Skull..










N


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

weelad said:


> no its not humane he meens using co2 to kill them then to put them in the freezer : victory:


Ah, my mistake


----------



## kelly41 (Jul 7, 2006)

just got the message from nerys
ive not been around much lately as some of you may know im getting married in just over 3 months, buying and selling a house and still trying to finish my phd

needless to say i havent had much free time lol

if i get chance the weekend ill see if i can grab the materials to make a couple of reapers, if i can ill post on here so whoever wants one can order one

Regards to all
Kelly


----------



## wo0thigh (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks Kelly that would be really great 

If you make some can I put my name down for one now please?

Good luck with the wedding 

Daniel


----------

